
Michael Arrington Removed From PandoDaily's board - streeter
http://pandodaily.com/2012/04/09/investor-update/
======
alanh
If I wanted to hear about inside politics, I’d subscribe to pandodaily.

------
CurtHagenlocher
Seriously; why does anyone care about this attention-seeking assclown?

------
avree
There's some fairly silly competition between tech blogs.

You can see from some of Sarah Lacy's tweets
(<https://twitter.com/#!/sarahcuda/status/189224285204783104>) that PandoDaily
and TechCrunch don't see eye to eye at all.

Arrington has recently been getting involved in TechCrunch again.
(<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/04/im-back/>)

I'd surmise that the folks at PandoDaily felt weird about him having his hand
in two techblogs.

Seems pretty silly, especially considering that CrunchFund is invested in
PandoDaily and not TechCrunch, but that's what I'd guess.

------
abhiasawa
Now the whole drama will rehash itself all over again :(

------
travisketchum
Any idea on what caused it?

~~~
petercooper
I don't, but two things have happened that I can see.

Michael Arrington posted on TechCrunch a week ago and is helping out with a
new TechCrunch event: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/04/im-back/>

Today, it was announced that CrunchFund invested in rover.com:
[http://www.geekwire.com/2012/crunchfund-madrona-bite-
doggie-...](http://www.geekwire.com/2012/crunchfund-madrona-bite-doggie-care-
service-rovercom/)

Not saying either of these things are connected to the split but there's clash
potential in them, I guess.

~~~
dwynings
How does his investment in rover.com have clash potential?

~~~
petercooper
No _specific_ actions come to mind, but as has already been discussed with
regards to investors, Pando and TC, investing in companies within your beat is
tricky and open to all sorts of potential conflicts of interest, accidental or
otherwise.

------
collypops
"We have nothing more to say about the move"

Not publicly, anyway. Which I commend. If it was anything but amicable,
there's plenty other people willing to sling mud on that guy for them.

------
suking
Maybe b/c pando is a total bust and he doesn't need to be a part of it. Even
the site design makes it hard to read. I figure if there's something ever good
on there I can read it here.

------
89a
Arrington is a joke

TechCrunch is a joke

PandoDaily is a joke and has a hideous design.

